# Looking to commission voice actress(es) for video comics (related to giant robot women)



## Sergeant 16-bit (Nov 22, 2021)

Eventually, I'd like to make voice-acted videos out of the Aijouki comics I made.

Anyone that's open to voice commissions can post their prices and their demos in the replies. I may need to save a little money before starting the project, but I would, very much, like to hire people

I'm currently looking for people to voice Aijouki and Ulla



Aijouki would often speak sweetly, sometimes bubbly, but usually sincere. Sometimes her sweet bubbly voice is used to veil smartass remarks. She sometimes drops the sweetness in her voice, to speak composed, but direct, when she delivers criticism or when she feels the need to be taken more seriously.

Ulla would speak with very chill delivery on most occasions, but not to the point of sounding sloth. Think Snufkin from the English dub of 90s Moomin



You can take a look at Aijouki's antics in the following link to get a grasp on Aijouki and Ulla's personalities

https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery.....jouki-Anything

Those who aren't auditioning can help by spreading the word


----------

